# Cleaner - Recommendation



## Guggie (9 Dec 2004)

I need a cleaner for house in Rathgar.
Couple hours, say twice a week.
Whats the going rate?
Don`t know what I`d do without Askaboutmoney!


----------



## my2leftfeet (9 Dec 2004)

I have cleaner for 2 hours per week @ €10 per hour - Knocklyon area


----------



## Natchessmen (10 Dec 2004)

A little advise if you need it....I'd be very specific what you need done itemise if necessary set the expectations early.  If you are not used to employing people it can be very hard to get rid of someone you are not happy with, after the event.  Now of course if you are a hard nosed company director this may just be second nature to you but who's to know on this borad


----------



## darag (10 Dec 2004)

€10 an hour is the going rate.


----------



## Gordanus (15 Dec 2004)

Just to add to previous post - and make sure you have a probationary period!!!  Say 4 - 6 weeks after which you'll decide whether the job is hers on a regular basis.


----------



## soc (22 Dec 2004)

My2LeftFeet,

Can you message me the phone number of your cleaner - as I'm looking for someone to do a couple of hours work in the Firhouse area.

thanks.

-soc


----------



## Guggie (22 Dec 2004)

Thanks for advise, everyone.
Can you recommend a cleaner working in Rathgar area?


----------



## my2leftfeet (23 Dec 2004)

Soc - I answered your PM before I saw this msg.  You're in the right area for her so I will ask her in Jan.


----------



## clugger (29 Dec 2004)

Hi Guggie, 
Have sent you a PM


----------



## soc (29 Dec 2004)

Thanks Clugger & My2LeftFeet!


----------



## heather (10 Feb 2006)

Bringing up an old topic, but sure why not, anyone know a good cleaner in the Clondalkin area?


----------



## paddyc (30 Jun 2006)

Can anyone reccomend a cleaner around the Dublin 13 area, only for about 3 or 4 hours a week and can somebody advise me of the current going rates ?

Thanks,
Paddyc


----------



## djkat (16 Feb 2007)

can any one reccomend a cleaner around drumcondra area for around 4 hours a month,


----------



## Bill (23 Mar 2007)

Please can somebody recommend a  good fluent english speaking cleaner in the dalkey area - for 2/3 hours work a week.


----------



## Bazoo (9 Jul 2007)

Could anyone recommend a cleaner in the Dublin 8 area who will also iron. Total time about 2 to 3 hours per week. Thanks.


----------



## Bob_tg (9 Jul 2007)

I need one in Celbridge.  Cleaning, ironing, etc.  1 day/ 3 hours per week approx.  Any help?


----------



## DEBBIEC (2 Oct 2007)

Hi i live in clondalkin and clean for a local buiseness on tues &thurs im looking for somthing for remaining 3 days i charge 10 euro an hour and can work any amount of hours. if interested send me a private message


----------



## miselemeas (2 Oct 2007)

Looking for a cleaner - Dundrum/Sandyford. Would appreciate a referral if anybody knows someone with available hours.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Oct 2007)

Askaboutmoney has a strict "no advertising" policy.

This extends to "for sale" and "wanted" advertisements. If you want to buy or sell something then please use another site such as buyandsell.ie, adverts.ie or eBay etc.


----------

